
Show HN: Cargo – The easiest way to tokenize assets - pizza_r0b
https://cargo.build/
======
imauld
FYI the Rust package manager is called Cargo. Might lead to some confusion:

[https://doc.rust-lang.org/cargo/getting-
started/installation...](https://doc.rust-lang.org/cargo/getting-
started/installation.html)

------
pizza_r0b
Hey Sean from Cargo here. Cargo is a tool that provides businesses and
developers freedom and efficient independence from 3rd party payment
processors and app stores. Cargo utilizes the Ethereum blockchain to open new
avenues for digital creators and sellers. It's our mission to help change the
way the world buys and sells, using a decentralized system that empowers new
economies and opportunities and lets our users keep more of what they earn.

From digital collectibles to art to houses - you can use Cargo to tokenize all
these things and quickly begin selling. You don't need to write a single line
of code and can interact directly with the Cargo dashboard, or you can create
a fully customized app experience for your users by using the Cargo APIs.
There is a JavaScript library, or you can interact directly with the smart
contracts. No account needed. You just need a wallet to connect your browser
(desktop or mobile) to the Ethereum blockchain. Check it out! Feedback is
definitely welcome. There are more features coming down the pipeline soon.

